# Greetings from Italy - Mestre, town close to Venice



## wavesequence (May 15, 2021)

Hello to the moderantors and all participants this great forum. I'm a freelance italian architect with an insanely great passion for music and synthesizers programming.
I have been making music since my early age and hit my nose with computer music at 21, in 1987, with MotU Performer 1.21 and an Apple Macintosh Plus with 800K external drive. My life wahs't the same since then.
Even though I made a substantial experience with music softwares, synthesizers, MIDI and sys-ex I'm still learning.
Hope to be in good company here.


----------



## Geomir (May 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

Italian + Architect, that's a killer combo, isn't it? I have been to Italy (including Venice) in the past (almost 20 years ago) and I had a wonderful time there.

I hope you enjoy your stay in this great forum. It can be addictive at times, but life is full of beautiful addictions I suppose.


----------



## wavesequence (May 15, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Italian + Architect, that's a killer combo, isn't it? I have been to Italy (including Venice) in the past (almost 20 years ago) and I had a wonderful time there.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay in this great forum. It can be addictive at times, but life is full of beautiful addictions I suppose.


Thanks for your warm welcome. Well, to be honest I'd prefer to be a full time musician because, even though working as architect might be somewhat satisfying, on the economical side is very disappointing, especially in these dark periods. Music and architecture are both creative activities, there are rules to follow on both sides, on the other hand I feel music more fullfilling.


----------



## bosone (May 15, 2021)

Ciao!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 15, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 

I was fortunate to spend some time in Venice with my wife before the lockdown (and the flooding). It is one of my favourite places in all the world.A magical city and the Opera is magnificent. I envy you that it is on your doorstep.

I have a dream that one day I will be sitting behind a Fazioli, staff paper and pencil, and with a view over the water.....


----------



## Vonk (May 15, 2021)

Benvenuti! I agree, without music life would be unthinkable. Tell us what you play, what you like.....


----------

